# Amsoil Euro 5w40 UOA



## Deadzero2005 (Apr 13, 2006)

As promised, I wanted to see what all the hype is about with Amsoil so I decided to give the Euro Formula a try on my GTI. Blackstone stated that my copper is the dominant metal instead of iron, which could be due to the engines "personality". But other than that they said its wearing very well and I could easily go to 5 or 6K OCIs.

I switched out the Amsoil with Rotella T6 5w40 to see if it performs just as well, if so I would be saving $$$$$


```
Oil:			Amsoil 5w40
MI on Oil:		4,101
MI on Unit:		74,138
Make up oil:		0 qts


Aluminum		01
Chromium		00
Iron			06
Copper			12
Lead			01
Tin			00
Molybdenum		00
Nickel			00
Manganese		00
Silver			00
Titanium		00
Potassium		01
Boron			38
Silicon                 09
Sodium			02
Calcium			1731
Magnesium		165
Phosphorus		789
Zinc			849
Barium			00
```


----------



## 90crvtec (Nov 17, 2010)

Was there a Silicon number available on this UOA?


----------



## Deadzero2005 (Apr 13, 2006)

Sorry Silicon posted


----------



## 90crvtec (Nov 17, 2010)

Deadzero2005 said:


> I switched out the Amsoil with Rotella T6 5w40 to see if it performs just as well, if so I would be saving $$$$$


IMHO this looks like a decent report. But it's fairly low on mileage, so it's hard to tell if Copper and Iron were going to trend higher. Silicon stayed pretty low, so that's not going to contribute much to the wear.

It would be nice to see the full report so that we can see if the oil stayed in grade or sheared. Also, was there any fuel dilution in this sample? That could help figure out if you might get better wear from switching oils. 

Overall, I think the Amsoil did a good job here. But, I'm also one of those folks that isn't hyper conservative with a UOA, any metals under 35ppm wouldn't bother me much. Some other people don't like seeing stuff like 12-14ppm of metal...to each his own I guess.

Seeing the insolubles number would also help determine if your oil filter is doing a good job, which also helps trend the wear you can expect to see on the next round of oil use. Since you're out of warranty and don't really have to worry about a VW 502.00 oil, I'd run whatever you want for the next round and see how it does. Rotella would probably do well, or even a 5w30 like Castrol Edge would also do pretty well I think. 

Thanks for sharing your results! :beer:


----------



## Deadzero2005 (Apr 13, 2006)

I did switch up the oil to Rotella T6 because I heard nothing but good things about and its cheaper than amsoil. Here are the Fuel & Insolubles



```
Should be Figures
Fuel% -
```


----------

